# سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح



## nonogirl89 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

يمشى فى الشارع ويرى الفتاة قادمة فيقول بعض كلمات الغزل ويشعر بالرضا عن نفسه فهو الآن يشعر ان من حوله يشعرون برجولته وعظمته ويرى نظرات الخجل والحياء فى عينيها فتزيد سعادته . 
سؤالى الآن ولكن ارجو من كل شاب ان يتخيل معى 
تخيل انك ولدت فى الدنيا لتجد من حولك يقللون من قدرك لتجد الكل يحتقرونك وكلما شعرت بأنك نضجت وأن من حق الجميع أن يحترموك تجدهم يحاولون كسر قوتك وشخصيتك لكى تتشكل شخصيتك على طريقتهك ..
ثم عندما تخرج تجد ألف لا تمنعك من الخروج
وعندما تسير فى الشارع تجد من يسمعونك الكثير من الكلمات التى لا تسعدك بالرغم من أنك لم تخطئ فى شئ بل والأصعب ان هناك من يتكلمون عن جسدك و كأن لهم مطلق الحرية فى الكلام عنه . فتسرع فى خطاك ولكنهم يتتبعونك وتزداد بذاءة كلماتهم . بل قد يستبيحون جسدك و تمتد ايديهم لتنجسه .هل هذا العدل فى رأيك ؟ وهل تقبل بهذا ؟
دة اللى بيحصل لبنات كتير كل يوم فى شوارعنا  . كتير من الاولاد بيقول وانا مالى البنات بيلبسوا لبس مش محترم بس هرجع واقول مش كلهم كدة كتير بنات بيبقوا محترمين جدا وبردة بيحصل معاهم كدة . 
هنلاقى الشباب بردة بيقولوا اصل احنا مش لاقيين نتجوز ومش عارفين نعمل ايه . طيب يعنى هل دة يديكم الحق انكم تعملوا كدة ؟ هل انت لما تعاكس واحدة فى الشارع بتفكر هى بتبقى عاملة ازاى بعد ما سيادتك بتعاكسها ؟ طبعا لا مافيش حد بيفكر فى كدة . على العموم الكلمة اللى انت بتقولها دى بتفضل تأثر فى البنت. فياريت حتى نفكر قبل مانتكلم . وكمان بردة نسبة العنوسة زادت لكن مالقيناش لغاية دلوقتى بنت بتعاكس ولد !!!! يعنى قلة الامكانيات وتأخر سن الزواج دة مش عذر ..
حاجة كمان بقى انا لاحظت ان زمان كان قليل جدا لما نلاقى الاولاد المسيحيين بيعاكسوا لكن دلوقتى الموضوع زااااد جدا ومستغربة جدا من كدة يعنى دة احنا الكنيسة فاتحالنا ابوابها نكون فيها كلنا اخوات فى المسيح ليه بدل مانروح الكنيسة نقف فى الشارع ونضايق اخواتنا ؟؟!!!:bomb: بجد لازم تبقى لنا وقفة فى الموضوع دة 
الموضوع فعلا زاد عن حده وعايزة اشوف رأيكم ايه فى الموضوع دة :new5:


----------



## mrmr120 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

فعلا يانونو جيرل الحكاية زادت اوى 
ب فى وفى مش كلهم 
فى شباب بيبكونوا واقفين فى بيت ربنا وبيعاكسوا اخواتهم البنات 
دة ينفع​


----------



## candy shop (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

فعلا موضوع مهم اوى

ميرسى ليكى يا نونو​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



فعلا يا نونو جيرل كلامك كله صح

ولكن..

السيد المسيح قال لنا((ويل لمن تأتي من قبله العثرات))

فاذا كان الشباب قد اخطأوا بهذه التصرفات ..فانه يوجد خطأ كبير من جانب الفتيات ايضا..عن طريق الملابس الملفته للنظر والتي تجبر الشباب الذي في الشارع ان ينظرون الى تلك الفتاه


موضوع جميل ورائع جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

فعلا عندك حق يا نونو مع الاسف بشوووف ده كتييييير ومفيش اى مبرر للمعاكساات بالعكس لازم الشباب يكونوا حمايه للبنات من اى معاكسه مش هما اللى يعاكسوهم ...... ميرررسى يا نونو على الموضوع الجامد ده وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمررررررى .


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



mrmr120 قال:


> فعلا يانونو جيرل الحكاية زادت اوى
> ب فى وفى مش كلهم
> فى شباب بيبكونوا واقفين فى بيت ربنا وبيعاكسوا اخواتهم البنات
> دة ينفع​



لا طبعا ماينفعش اللى بيحصل دة وخصوصا فى بيت ربنا :ranting:
طيب الشباب اللى بيعاكسوا برة الكنيسة بنقول بيعاكسوا عشان تافهين ومش لاقيين حتة يروحوها لكن اللى جوة الكنيسة دول حجتهم ايه 
شكرا على الرد يامرمر خصوصا انك فتحتى موضوع المعاكسات بداخل الكنيسة دة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> فعلا موضوع مهم اوى
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا نونو​



شكرا ياكاندى انك نورتى الموضوع :99:
وشكرا على تشجيعك بس انا مستغربة لأن الشباب اللى كنت مستنية منهم تفسير أكبر للموضوع دة ماحدش منهم رد 
شكرا كمان مرة لمرورك وردك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## assyrian girl (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

well thats not good at all
thx alot and God bless you


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> فعلا يا نونو جيرل كلامك كله صح
> 
> ولكن..
> 
> ...



اولا : شكرا لردك ولمرورك :t16:
ثانيا : كان فى مثال زمان كانوا بيقولوه على الموضوع دة وهو ان النار وقعت على الكحول ووقعت على المياة . الكحول ولع اكتر لكن المياة طفت النار . يبقى ليه الشباب تبقى طبيعتهم كحول ؟. ليه ماتبقاش طبيعتهم مياة ؟ يعنى ليه الشاب لما يشوف وحدة زى كدة مايصليش فى سره او حتى يودى وشه الناحية التانية ؟ طيب ماهو فى شباب فى الشارع بيشوفوا البنات دول بردة وماشيين محترمين بردة ومش بيعاكسوا ......أنا مش بقول ان البنت اللى بتلبس بطريقة مستفزة مش غلطانة لكن بقول ان الولد بردة عليه مسئولية افعاله . يعنى ممكن البنت دى تعثر تفكيره لكن هو يصلى ويحافظ على نقاء تفكيره . وممكن بردة ان البنت دى تعثر تفكيره وهو يعاكسها بكلام مش محترم يبقى دلوقتى هو نجس فكره ولسانه . 
شكرا مرة اخرى على ردك ولاهتمامك بالموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلا عندك حق يا نونو مع الاسف بشوووف ده كتييييير ومفيش اى مبرر للمعاكساات بالعكس لازم الشباب يكونوا حمايه للبنات من اى معاكسه مش هما اللى يعاكسوهم ...... ميرررسى يا نونو على الموضوع الجامد ده وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمررررررى .



كلامك صح يادونا 
الشباب لازم يكونوا حماية للبنات من المعاكسة مش همة اللى يعاكسوا :blush2:
وفعلا الموضوع انتشر بطريقة بشعة دلوقتى وخصوصا الشباب المسيحى اللى كان زمان الواحد بيعرفهم بالادب اللى ظاهر فى وشهم .
شكرا جدا لمرورك يادونا 
وانتى طيبة يادونا ومارى كريسماس ودونا كريسماس وكله كريسماس كمان


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



assyrian girl قال:


> well thats not good at all
> thx alot and God bless you



شكرا على مرورك وردك القصير دة لكن اللى وضح كتييير
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
شكرا كمان لمرورك ولأنك شرفتى الموضوع


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

شوفي يا ستي الموضوع كالاتي في بعض الشباب عندهم لامبلاه للكل الكلام الي بتقوليه ده يعني تقللهم ده غلط يقولك يا عم كبر دماغك يا عم الدنيا ديه تديها بالصرمة تمشي و دول ملهمش حل و في بنات برده مصصمة تستفذ الي ناس الي في الشارع يعني في ولاد عثرات و في بنات عثرات برده انا شايف الحل في نري انو يبدا في البيت و التربية يعني اكيد انا مش هكون متربي تربية مش كويسة و تيجي سيتك تطلبي من الكنيسة تصلحني طب اذاي هو انا بعد فين اكتر البيت ولا الكنيسة بصي الحل ان يكون في توعية للبيت المسيحي نفسه ده الاصل و البداية اصل الشاب و الفتاه مش بيطلعو شطاني كدا اكيد ليهم بداية بزرة زرعت لو البزرة ديه فذدة الزرع هيكون فاسد برده و ربنا يرحمنا جميعا مرسي يا نونو بجد موضوع روعة و قضية مهمة جدا


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



الملك العقرب قال:


> شوفي يا ستي الموضوع كالاتي في بعض الشباب عندهم لامبلاه للكل الكلام الي بتقوليه ده يعني تقللهم ده غلط يقولك يا عم كبر دماغك يا عم الدنيا ديه تديها بالصرمة تمشي و دول ملهمش حل و في بنات برده مصصمة تستفذ الي ناس الي في الشارع يعني في ولاد عثرات و في بنات عثرات برده انا شايف الحل في نري انو يبدا في البيت و التربية يعني اكيد انا مش هكون متربي تربية مش كويسة و تيجي سيتك تطلبي من الكنيسة تصلحني طب اذاي هو انا بعد فين اكتر البيت ولا الكنيسة بصي الحل ان يكون في توعية للبيت المسيحي نفسه ده الاصل و البداية اصل الشاب و الفتاه مش بيطلعو شطاني كدا اكيد ليهم بداية بزرة زرعت لو البزرة ديه فذدة الزرع هيكون فاسد برده و ربنا يرحمنا جميعا مرسي يا نونو بجد موضوع روعة و قضية مهمة جدا



شكرا على الرد يا كينج 
بس ممكن الكنيسة بردة توعى الاهل 
وممكن كمان تحاول تقلل من فكرة ان الشاب يعمل اى حاجة هو عايزها لانه شاب . وتزرع مكانها فكرة احترم الجنس الاخر :smil8:
شكرا كمان مرة على الرد و لانك نورت الموضوع بردك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

مرسي علي كلامك الحلو و طبعا انا معاكي بس الكنيسة بتعمل كدا فعلا بس مين الي سمع و زي ما ربنا قال شعبي غليظ القلب


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



الملك العقرب قال:


> مرسي علي كلامك الحلو و طبعا انا معاكي بس الكنيسة بتعمل كدا فعلا بس مين الي سمع و زي ما ربنا قال شعبي غليظ القلب



ميرسي على كلامك انت 
بس لازم نحاول اكتر و اكتر
لأن الموضوع مش سهل ودلوقتى بنلاقى اطفال بيعاكسوا يعنى دول من صغرهم بيعملوا كدة أمال لما هيكبروا هيعملوا ايه :smil8:
ربنا يرحم شعبه


----------



## monlove (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

فعلا لازم يكون فيه حل مواضيع دي
وشكرا علي موضوعك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

جدعة يا نون جيرل انك اثرتى الموضوع المهم دا​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

*فعلا ده موضوع مهم جدا *
*بس ممكن البنت تحاول أن تبين للشباب الغير محترم ده أنها لم تتأثر بكلامه *

*بس المشكله أن دلوقتى وأنت فى الشارع ممكن يصوروكى بالموبيل وأنت ولا حاسه *
*طيب بالذمه ده كلام المفروض كل شاب لما يجى يعمل حاجة يبص أن ممكن تتعمل مع أخته*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



monlove قال:


> فعلا لازم يكون فيه حل مواضيع دي
> وشكرا علي موضوعك



شكرا لمرورك وردك 
وفعلا لازم ناخد موقف عشان الموضوع مايزيدش عن كدة :ranting:
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جدعة يا نون جيرل انك اثرتى الموضوع المهم دا​



وجدعة يافراشة انك رديتى 
بس على فكرة انا نونو مش نون بس:beee: 
وكمان كنت محتاجة ردك ومناقشتك 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياسكر


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *فعلا ده موضوع مهم جدا *
> *بس ممكن البنت تحاول أن تبين للشباب الغير محترم ده أنها لم تتأثر بكلامه *
> 
> *بس المشكله أن دلوقتى وأنت فى الشارع ممكن يصوروكى بالموبيل وأنت ولا حاسه *
> *طيب بالذمه ده كلام المفروض كل شاب لما يجى يعمل حاجة يبص أن ممكن تتعمل مع أخته*​



فعلا موضوع الموبايل دة بقى بيتكرر كتير 
وكويس انك فتحتى الموضوع دة 
بس بالنسبة لموضوع ان البنت ممكن تعمل نفسها مش متأثرة بالكلام ساعات كتير ولاد بيزودوا كلامهم ساعتها دة غير ممكن يكون حد تعرفيه شايفك وانتى بتتعاكسى والبنت بتبقى محرجة جدا 
وبالنسبة لموضوع الموبايلات دلوقتى الشباب بيستغلوا الموبايل فى حاجات مش كويسة كتير ..وكمان دلوقتى فى الجامعة بيحصل كتير موضوع التصوير دة 
ياريت الولاد يعتبورا البنت دى اختهم او يتخيلوا لو كان المجتمع خلاهم هم المستضعفين فى المجتمع ويتخيلوا ازاى كان هيبقى وضعهم لو حد صورهم كدة 
شكرا لمرورك:99: وشكرا انك ناقشتى فى الموضوع ياريت كان الكل زيك كدة بيردوا ويناقشوا لأن الموضوع عايز مناقشة عشان نعرف الآراء المختلفة


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



nonogirl89 قال:


> فعلا موضوع الموبايل دة بقى بيتكرر كتير
> وكويس انك فتحتى الموضوع دة
> بس بالنسبة لموضوع ان البنت ممكن تعمل نفسها مش متأثرة بالكلام ساعات كتير ولاد بيزودوا كلامهم ساعتها دة غير ممكن يكون حد تعرفيه شايفك وانتى بتتعاكسى والبنت بتبقى محرجة جدا
> 
> شكرا لمرورك:99: وشكرا انك ناقشتى فى الموضوع ياريت كان الكل زيك كدة بيردوا ويناقشوا لأن الموضوع عايز مناقشة عشان نعرف الآراء المختلفة


 

*وايه يعنى حد يعرفها شايفها وهى بتعاكس هى مش غلطانه فى حاجه علشان تتحرج ده من ناحيه ومن ناحيه تانيه هو لو عنده ذوق يتكلم أو يدافع عنها *
*أنا رأى اللى يتكسف أو يتحرج يبقى هو بيعمل حاجه غلط *
*ولو أنى فى معظم الأوقات بتكسف  :love34:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا ليك أنت يا قمر على فتح للموضوع المهم ده *
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## bbadydou (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

*عاش من عرف قدر نفسه*


----------



## bbadydou (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

*ان لم تستح فافعل ما شات*


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

يبقى هنا دور البيت والكنيسه 

لازم الاهل يعرفوو ولادهم من وهما صغيرين ان البنت زى اخته ولازم يحافظ عليها 

وكمان دور الكنيسه مهم جدا فى توفير انشطه للشباب عشان الفراغ اللى بينتج عنه 

ان الولد بيعاكس البنت 

الموضوع فعلا كبير ومحتاج حلول من كل الجوانب ومن البنت كمان لان فعلا طريقه لبس البنات 

اصبحت ملفته جدااا   (  مش كلهم بس الاغلبيه كده  )

بجد موضوع مهم جدا يا نونو   

شكرا ليكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## الباشا الشقى (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

الموضوع ده مهم وخطير على اولادنا شباب وشبات ولازم الكل يشارك فيهالبيت الى مشغول بجمع المال للصرف عليهم ومش منتبه للى بيحصل لانه مش فاضى لهم يجى دور الكنيسه مفيش خدمه حقيقيا من 
.الخدام ولا الاباء الكهنه وسيبين الاولاد يعملو الى هما عايزنو داخل الكنيسه النهارده الكنيسه بقت ملتقى للشباب والشبات دون اى رقابه وده عيب قوى من ابناء الكنيسه لان الكنيسه مكان مقدس ارجو التحرك


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *وايه يعنى حد يعرفها شايفها وهى بتعاكس هى مش غلطانه فى حاجه علشان تتحرج ده من ناحيه ومن ناحيه تانيه هو لو عنده ذوق يتكلم أو يدافع عنها *
> *أنا رأى اللى يتكسف أو يتحرج يبقى هو بيعمل حاجه غلط *
> *ولو أنى فى معظم الأوقات بتكسف  :love34:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



بصى انتى كلامك صح بس بردة ماتنسيش ان الكلام دة عقلانى جدا يعنى انتى لما بتبقى بتتعاكسى مش بتفكرى مين الغلطان هنا 
اما بالنسبة لموضوع حد شايفك دة انا بفرض هنا ان الحد مالوش احقية انه يدافع عنك او بمعنى اصح معرفته بيكى قليلة يعنى ...البنت ساعتها بتبقى محرجة جدا خصوصا لو كان اللى بيعاكس بيقول كلام مش محترم عليها 
وشكرا ليكى على مناقشتك فى الموضوع :99:لانك فتحتى مواضيع تانى مفيد جدا اننا نتكلم فيها 
ربنا معاكى ياسكرايتى


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



bbadydou قال:


> *ان لم تستح فافعل ما شات*



امممممم
هو صحيح ردك مش بكلام كتير :shutup22:
بس معبر يعنى 
بس فعلا ان لم تستح افعل ما شئت لكن هل معنى كدة ان الانسان دة يتعدى على حرية اللى حواليه ويخليهم يسمعوا كلام مش عايزين يسمعوه 
شكرا للمرور والرد مع انى مافهمتش الرد اللى انت كتبته قبل كدة 
واهلا بيك اخ جديد فى المنتدى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



Meriamty قال:


> يبقى هنا دور البيت والكنيسه
> 
> لازم الاهل يعرفوو ولادهم من وهما صغيرين ان البنت زى اخته ولازم يحافظ عليها
> 
> ...



كلامك صح جدا وانتى كدة فعلا قولتى حلول كتير ممكن بيها نقلل الموضوع دة 
والصراحة انا عايزة اقول ان كتير الكنيسة بتعمل ندوات عن اللياقة والحشمة وتنوه عن موضوع لبس البنات لكن قليل جدا مابلاقى الكنيسة بتفتح موضوع المعاكسات دة مع انه موضوع كبير وخصوصا ان الاولاد المسيحيين المفروض مايبقوش كدة خالص 
شكرا لمرورك وردك ولعقلك الكبير دة :999:
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



الباشا الشقى قال:


> الموضوع ده مهم وخطير على اولادنا شباب وشبات ولازم الكل يشارك فيهالبيت الى مشغول بجمع المال للصرف عليهم ومش منتبه للى بيحصل لانه مش فاضى لهم يجى دور الكنيسه مفيش خدمه حقيقيا من
> .الخدام ولا الاباء الكهنه وسيبين الاولاد يعملو الى هما عايزنو داخل الكنيسه النهارده الكنيسه بقت ملتقى للشباب والشبات دون اى رقابه وده عيب قوى من ابناء الكنيسه لان الكنيسه مكان مقدس ارجو التحرك



كويس ان فى حد من الاولاد بيرد عشان انا حسيت ان البنات دايما اللى بيردوا والاولاد مش بيناقشوا :shutup22:مع ان الموضوع عنهم واكيد هم عندهم الاسباب والحلول 
وكلامك صح جدا انت كدة جبت اكتر من سبب للموضوع دة وياريت الاهل يهتموا شوية والكنيسة كمان عشان عقل الشاب المسيحى يبقى واعى ومايكونش كل تفكيره كدة وبس 
شكرا جدا لمرورك ياباشا ياشقى 
بس يارب ماتكونش شقى فى المعاكسات 
هههههههه:smil15:
شكرا كمان مرة لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## طلال الجوف (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*

كلام سليم

شكرا لك


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلوك سيئ جدا لا يليق بأولاد المسيح*



طلال الجوف قال:


> كلام سليم
> 
> شكرا لك



شكرا لمرورك وردك:99:
ربنا يباركك


----------



## queen of heart (17 يوليو 2009)

زي محنا بنرمي الغلط ع البنت لازم نرميه برده ع الولد اكتر 
لانك لو ليك اخت هترضي تعمل كده هتقول انا مش هخليها تلبس كده بس زى منتا حر تبقي هيا حره وتلبس اللي عايزاه احنا لو بصينا علي البنت ع انها اخت لينا صدقوني مش هنحس بالنظرات دي بالعكس ده احنا كده هنبقي ولاد المسيح صح ولو فرضت عليها اللبس هتبقي كده اناني وبتحب نفسك بس لازم تؤمن بالواقع لما تبص ع واحده صلي ف سرك وقول دي اختي يبقي المفروض ابصلها بكل حب واحترام وساعتها هتلاقي احترام الناس وقبل كل ده احترام نفسك
لعلمك ده مش كلامي ده كلام واحده عزيزه ع قلبي اوى اشكريها هيا مش انا ع الكلام ده 
وربنا يباركك نونو


----------

